# Pokey Clocks For Early ED Purchases



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

droodie said:


> I sent Joan an email last Friday but as yet, have not received a response, or a clock.
> Should I send another email or will the clock arrive without an email reply?
> Thanks


Recommend you give her a few days to respond. She may be busy or even on vacation.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I haven't given up. I'm confident Pokey will arrive someday.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

I got my clock on Monday. It's a lot nicer than I figured it would be, and the bright orange assures it will never get lost on my desk


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

AZ-BMW said:


> Recommend you give her a few days to respond. She may be busy or even on vacation.


+1, I mailed about 2 weeks ago and got an email from Joan a couple of days ago saying my clock was in the mail. Be patient, I'm sure she's really busy because of this forum.


----------



## droodie (Dec 27, 2006)

I received my clock today and it was worth the wait! Quite nice actually!!


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> Joan emailed me today and said my Pokey clock is in the mail. Now I am complete too. Thanks to AZBMW for the email address. It worked assuming the clock shows up. I'm sure it will. It's amazing what we go through for a clock that is probably worth about a buck fifty!


Amazing, isn't it.

I swear, if I didn't get this clock before I left for MUC, I would have canceled the order.

Thankfully, the clock arrived yesterday, on its own accord.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

I got my email from Joan on Tuesday! No clock yet, but I'm sure soon.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Pokey clock arrive today. I guess my ED trip is now officially complete.


----------



## kimbo1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Clock arrived today. BMW 535xi is still MIA ( ah, MIT- missing in transit). Joan is THE woman!


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

rmorin49 said:


> Pokey clock arrive today. I guess my ED trip is now officially complete.


Mine came yesterday...so my ED id complete now also


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

Bill-SD said:


> Mine came yesterday...so my ED id complete now also


Mine also arrived today ... Add me to the ED complete list. Now I will have to find a good place at work to proudly display it


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> Pokey clock arrive today. I guess my ED trip is now officially complete.


You mean until your ED for the 1-Series, correct?


----------

